# Unser Firmenklo



## DER SCHWERE (9 Apr. 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com​
 OHNE WORTE


----------



## krawutz (10 Apr. 2011)

Da sieht mans wieder : für die "da oben" ist es viel schwerer, sich zu erleichtern.


----------



## AMUN (10 Apr. 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wer mich immer anscheißt


----------



## Vichser (10 Apr. 2011)

geiles ding


----------



## Nielebock (10 Apr. 2011)

einfach super dieses Klo


----------



## tommie3 (11 Apr. 2011)

Tja,Scheisse fällt nach unten!
Ist halt so.


----------



## astrosfan (12 Apr. 2011)

Aber Gestank steigt nach oben


----------



## NaNiSch (12 Apr. 2011)

Das ist echt cool!


----------



## AMUN (13 Apr. 2011)

Passt auch...


----------



## Q (13 Apr. 2011)

rofl3 na dann mal an die Gewehre


----------



## Stefan102 (13 Apr. 2011)

Sowas gibts auch von der Feuerwehr


----------

